
Help me test an astrological theory: need data - jelliclesfarm
Learning Vedic Astrology is one of my covid activities at home. I would like to be able to test astrological theories. We need massive data sets. How do I go about this?<p>Example: one theory says that the significations of the sixth house and the planet in it from natal moon placement would indicate that the native carries ‘pending karma’ from a past lifetime. And in their 22.5 year, they would have shed tears about it. And when that emotion has been expressed, the karma gets cancelled. (I don’t know why it’s only tears, but it’s very specific).<p>I tested this with five people and their charts..and it was remarkably accurate. But that’s too small a sample set. I would like to be able to reference this with thousands and thousands of charts. I can’t stop studying astrology now.<p>Could predictive astrology be a hack to a future machine? What if we are all living in someone’s simulation and astrology is the hack and&#x2F;or manual?
======
jaldhar
Pet peeve: “Vedic Astrology” isn’t Vedic. The Vedanga Jyotisha of
Lagadhacharya is only concerned with the calendar and fixing the times of
rituals. This system was abandoned in favor of the five siddhantas which form
the basis of contemporary jyotisha and show Greek (or more perhaps Babylonian)
influence.

Anyway, even leaving aside scientific views from a philosophical point of view
I don’t see how this kind of prediction could work. There are an infinite
regression of past lives. How can you know in which life which karma happened
and in which life it got cancelled?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
It doesn’t matter to me. I am reading original Sanskrit texts and Brighu
Samhita and some KP padhathi. Parashara and Jaimini. So I am calling it Vedic
astrology.

Re your second point. I don’t know how it would work either and that’s what I
want to find out. Predictive AI might seem like God but we know it’s numbers.
It is not scientific to discard something before it’s tested.

If I were to write a sci fi short about it...i would say that it seems like
some kind of source code or predictive AI machine. Or someone outside of what
we consider our reality is running a simulation. But this isn’t fiction. It
has centuries of practical and real life application. It’s worth looking into
it.

